# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Please try out my Naruto game! [ZIP with SOURCE CODE and EXE]

## henzino2

Hi,
A couple of years ago, when I started watching anime (Naruto) i became so obsessed that I started to make a game. However, as my obsession faded, and as the filler episodes took over, my motivation also died.
Recently I picked up this game again though, and now i would like some feedback ^^

The zip includes both a exe and source code.

*Things you should know:*
The game is in swedish, but you dont have to understand everything and I will explain how to play below.The game was from the beginning called "The töntigh but kulh spelh", which translates to "The corhny but funh gamhe" but I changed it to "Det fattiga men asroliga Narutospelhet", which is "The poor but very fun Narutogamhe". This is why the vpb-file is differntly named than the exe etc. (dont ask about the stupid names btw :P)The "The töntigh but kulh spel ljud och bilder"-folder (pictures and sounds used in gameplay) is necessary to be in the same folder from where you run the project (if you run from source code it has to be in "VB98" for example) for the game to work properly.The source code is in the "The töntigh but kulh spel not only read"-folder.You should copy the ttf-file to windows\fonts for the text to display correctly.You need to have *Windows Media Player 9 or above*, else you wont be able to perform chakra techniques.All the hand seals combinations are genuine, I was such a nerd that i studied the anime in slow motion to figure it out xD

*Game instructions:*
The game is a 2 player game. Two players share the keyboard.Start the game by both players picking one ninja; Naruto or Sasuke, and then click the "Starta spelhet"-label. After that, the main form loads, press enter and the battle begins ^^Player one uses WSAD to move, E to throw shurikens. Player two uses arrow keys to move, numpad + to throw shurikens.At the bottom of the screen you se two grids with characters - one to the left and one to the right. This shows which button to press to do different hand seals. Hand seal combinations are used to perform chakra techniques. For example, player 1 presses H to do the "Apa" (monkey) seal.There are only 2 chakra techniques in the game so far, this is how to perform them:
Naruto: Kuchiyose no jutsu - press *--> T Y R H C <--* if you are player one, else numpad *--> , 1 0 5 7 <--* if you are player two.
Sasuke: Katon; Goukakyu no jutsu - press *--> B C H T G N <--* if you are player one, else numpad *--> 9 7 5 , 4 * <--* if you are player two. !OBS! if you are sasuke and player two you could also simply press enter, a little cheat i maked so i wouldnt have to press the combination everytime i tested the game.There is one chakra bar, which lowers when you perform a chakra technique, however the chakra bar regenerates. The other one is the life bar, when you sink to zero, you lose.

*Download the zip:* HERE!

----------


## TBeck

"Run-time error '372':

Failed to load control 'ProgressBar' from COMCTL32.OCX. Your version of COMCTL32.OCX may be outdated. Make sure you are using the version of the control that was provided with your application"

looks like I am missing this file... did you download it from somewhere and I will need to do the same to play the game?

----------


## henzino2

Here you go  :Smilie:  Put this file in the same folder as the exe and it should work.

----------


## TBeck

no change if i put the file in the folder with the exe or with the form files (or put in both places)... does it need to be in a windows folder somewhere?

----------


## henzino2

Just wondering... you surely did unzip the file before pasting it into the folder, did you? :P

Hm... If you did, try replacing your COMCTL32.OCX in windows\system32 with the newer one i attached above. that should definetly work.

----------


## TBeck

ok, copying the file to the system32 folder works...
as for your game, looks good, on thing i noticed was if you rapidly press the shoot button the projectiles will not go all the way and will disapear when a new instance is created. overal looks pretty fun

----------


## henzino2

Ah yes. the thing is that there are only a limited number of image controls with shuriken sprites xD I'm not really a vb-noob, I know all the basic stuff and how to do simple applications, but when it comes to graphics I'm totally lost...

I really would like to know how to draw shurikens directly to the form during gameplay, so there could be a unlimited number of them, and to make them transparent, but i dont have a clue how to do that >< although i recently read something about "Bitblt", which i will investigate further...

Thanks for your time testing, TBeck, the game is actually really fun if you are two  :Big Grin:

----------


## TBeck

yea there are several ways of drawing directly to the forum... some examples (in order from simplest to most complex) include: paintpicture, bitblt and directdraw/directX

----------


## henzino2

ah, yes, thanks for the info, i found a good sample of bitblt and I think I understand ^^

Sorry to bother you, but while you're at it, could you please give a simple explanation to me what class modules are and what they do? xD I know that they are useful when you're programming games but I dont know anything about them ><

----------


## TBeck

i personally havnt used many class modules, but if you post that question in a new topin in the classical vb section im sure you will get a good responce (or even search for it to see if some one has already asked the same/a related question)

----------


## henzino2

Okay ^^

----------

